# Looking for VW Part Numbers



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

I have access to a dealer network of obsolete parts. When I'm trying to find parts for my 66 Suburban it's easy to look. Restoration companies reprint the original Chey parts book. I have one. It's exactly the same catalog that the parts counterman would use. I can look up the number, access the system and most times find out no one has one. At least I know. I think all of the VW water-cooled were on microfilm. Ocasionally, I will see a specific one on ebay. Not often. Does anyone know of a web based library where one could source part numbers? Thanks, George


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Looking for VW Part Numbers (suburbangeorge)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quattrofun5 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Looking for VW Part Numbers (suburbangeorge)*

I've never come across this but the microfilm is available from Bentley...and is hugely expensive.
The range of parts and info on the older domestics can be huge - and easy to get compared to the VW stuff (but this is probably the case for most other cars too).


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Looking for VW Part Numbers (quattrofun5)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Looking for VW Part Numbers (suburbangeorge)*








http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## tongboy (Dec 13, 2001)

*Re: Looking for VW Part Numbers (where_2)*

go "find" ETKA on various locations on the internet
or befriend a vw parts guy with access to the micros'


----------

